# Burr Oak spring bass and crappie



## camotimm (Mar 15, 2016)

When i was a kid i fished for bass just about every day from the bank of a few acre lake. That was over 20 years ago, and i just started fishing for bass again last year, this time off of a pontoon boat i rebuilt. I'm doing a lot of reading on spring bass and crappie fishing, and want to know if i can get some information specific to Burr Oak. I'm going to be going for 3 days on the weekend of the 22nd for the first time this year. I'm assuming the fish will be moving toward the shallow water at that time. Here are some questions. 
1. Do bass and crappie move shallow to spawn at the same time of year/temp?
2. I see there is a marsh area at the shallow end of the lake, do crappie move in to that for spawning?
3. I'm guessing I'll just use jigs, but is there a bait store near there, and what type of live bait should i get?
4. I see there are some really steep dropoffs next to the shore, is that a good place to target fish?

A lot of this I'll just have to figure out through fishing which is great, but I'm just ready to go and want to hear something more about Burr Oak than I've been able to find online. 
I appreaciate any information about anything on, in, or near Burr Oak Lake. Thank you


----------



## Connman (Mar 24, 2016)

Last August my family and I stayed at a cabin there 3 days...but my son and I were fishing channel cats and had a great time. Beautiful lake and area


----------



## camotimm (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks Connman. I'm driving around the lake right now. It's a very nice area , stopped at the lodge, saw the boat ramps. Muddy water right now.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

The closest bait shop that I know of is Downs next to Lake Logan. You can probably get worms at the gas station in Glouster.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

camotimm said:


> When i was a kid i fished for bass just about every day from the bank of a few acre lake. That was over 20 years ago, and i just started fishing for bass again last year, this time off of a pontoon boat i rebuilt. I'm doing a lot of reading on spring bass and crappie fishing, and want to know if i can get some information specific to Burr Oak. I'm going to be going for 3 days on the weekend of the 22nd for the first time this year. I'm assuming the fish will be moving toward the shallow water at that time. Here are some questions.
> 1. Do bass and crappie move shallow to spawn at the same time of year/temp?
> 2. I see there is a marsh area at the shallow end of the lake, do crappie move in to that for spawning?
> 3. I'm guessing I'll just use jigs, but is there a bait store near there, and what type of live bait should i get?
> ...


go out from dock #4 SE to that cove,there is few trees in water,fish with minnow and bober,I got there nice crappie. dock #4 if you look east there was first boat or storage there,fish there for crappie around 50' and 20' to 50' of shore.


----------



## camotimm (Mar 15, 2016)

Thanks for the info HappySnag, more specefic than i expected. I'm going to see what i can do there.


----------

